# What car model is this?



## Grantman28 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm looking to buy this RC car, I'm pretty sure it's a Losi. Does anyone know what model it is, if so how much would it be worth if everything works? No controller just what is in the picture.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I dont think its a losi it looks like an OFNA just not sure what model.


----------



## Grantman28 (Feb 2, 2012)

I think you are right. If everything in the picture works what would be a fair price for it?


----------



## HPIFreak (Feb 17, 2003)

OFNA Ultra MBX Comp.

http://www.ofna.com/ultrambxcomp.html


thats a REALLY old buggy. if the engine runs good, id sell it in RTR condition for like $200-250


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ofna ultra comp Is correct, very old car lol I owned one back in 2005 I wanna say think I only got 200 then when I sold It on ebay...


----------

